

The Machine Learning Forum: Accountable peer review - clay
http://hunch.net/?p=829

======
rwolf
From
[http://themachinelearningforum.org/index.php/component/conte...](http://themachinelearningforum.org/index.php/component/content/article/49-plan.html),
users have to send you an email after they upload photos. I suggest fixing
this clunkiness, to give your site the best chance to attract users.

~~~
clay
That's not my site :P

The poster is Yoav Freund: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoav_Freund>

~~~
rwolf
my mistake :)

